

A Disease That Allowed Torrents of Creativity - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/08/health/08brai.html?ex=1365307200&en=d8ae30f6cf9b5546&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
rms
Thanks for the link, would upvote if I could.

More work by the artist discussed in the article and linked at the very end:

<http://members.shaw.ca/adms/> <http://memory.ucsf.edu/Art/gallery.htm>

~~~
mynameishere
Hint:

<http://tinyurl.com/tc5xq>

------
keating
> Thus some patients with FTD develop artistic abilities

and begin arranging and delivering flowers.

